
MSI General Manager (CEO) Charles Chiang Dies at Age of 56 - bwag
https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-general-manager-(ceo)-charles-chiang-dies-at-age-of-56.html
======
ev1
sorry what? "fell off" a building?

